# Cat attack on my poor BK



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

My poor bunny was attacked in my garden by the %$#@!! cat from next door, an evil ginger tom who attacks anything it sees. BK has 4 puncture wounds, two deep ones at base of skull and around neck. At first initial shock, I gave him a 10% chance of survival, he just lay in my arms for two hours. Since then he actually walked across the kitchen before. No sleep for 27 hours, been looking after him from home as cannot take him to vet, he won't make the trip out. Luckily I have spoken to some very experienced vets who all agreed that the treatment he is getting from home is most likely the best he can get 
He is on 25mg baytril (antibiotic) for first day then 10mg per day following that as he weighs 2.1kg. He has had a one off dose of metacam (painkiller and anti inflammatory)and has salt rubbed into the punctures every 3 hours. I have fed him via syringe, sugar water and pureed veges and timothy hay. His is on a hot water bottle in a small enclosed wooden box. If anyone knows of anything else I can do for him besides cuddles and prayers, please let me know as BK really is my baby....sadly I just will be such a wreck if he dies. I currently rate his chances at 50%.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my, no! So sorry to hear about this. We have 10 cats in our household and they respect our bunnies...even love them.

I don't have any advice but will PM someone on the forum who I think may be able to add insight as he does a great deal of wildlife rescue & has seen about everything.

Our entire house is pulling for your little guy. ray: Keep us updated.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

0h wow, Im so sorry to hear about your little guy.

I know that cat saliva can be very poisonous to bunnies. I really dont have any advice other than what youre doing. I would assume it would be helpful to get him to a vet though. 

Hopefully someone else will have some advice. Is he eating/drinking/pooping?


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2007)

I just sent a PM to Randy.

He works with a wildlife rescue and knows tons about the care of rabbits.
Hopefully he'll pop in soon with some advice.

It sounds like you're doing all the right stuff.

Sending prayers and good thoughts.

~Jim


----------



## Flashy (Jul 27, 2007)

Aw bless you both. I lost a bunny to a cat attack so I REALLY feel your pain.

I don't have much advice on what to do at the moment, but it really sounds like you are doing a great job.

Hopefully you are managing to get fluids and food intoBK, and like Haley says, is he pooing and weeing?

I'm not sure how it happened, freak accident or whatever. Hopefully you know how it happened so that it is preventable another time.

My heart really goes out to you both, and I will be thinking about you.

Hang in there


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 27, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I just sent a PM to Randy.
> 
> He works with a wildlife rescue and knows tons about the care of rabbits.
> Hopefully he'll pop in soon with some advice.
> ...



I did that, too. Great minds think alike! He's certain to have some sound advice.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## browneyedgal (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear what happened. You must be doing the right thing for him. He is a lucky boy ... his mommy taking care of him without ceasing.

hang in there BK. our prayers go out to you. 

browneyedgal, MiMi and NiuNiu with love


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope the little guy pulls through!

Out of curiousity, why are you rubbing salt in the wounds? Did the vet instruct you to do that to clean them? Usually they say to flush the wounds with sterile saline, which I think would be better and would hurt less.

Do you feed him pellets regularly? If so, you can make them into a mush by crushing or grinding them and letting them soak in water for a while. You can add a bit of veggies for flavoring too. He might like this better because it will taste more like his normal food and it will provide more complete nutrition. Or you could ask your vet about getting Critical Care, which is a pre-made powder for syringe feeding to ill animals. It's similar to the mushy pellets but with some additions that are good for sickly bunnies. It's made by Oxbow.

ray:


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you so much to all who have responded to our plight!! I am overwhelmed by the support, it made me cry, BK is wrapped and waiting...we are on our way out the door to the vet. Be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Luck........fingers crossed!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your bun.

~~~Sending Positive Healing Thoughts Your Way~~~

ray:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope evrything goes well.

Keep us posted,

-TK


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 27, 2007)

I know that a cat bite is particularly dangerous to a rabbit because there is so much bacteria in a cat's mouth and the wounds are deep. I would guess the salt is a primitiveway to clean out the bacteria but I would think that it borders on cruelty to do that and I would think that one could use a weak betadine solution or something instead (don't do this because I'm not a vet)
I hope the rabbit makes it but I would guess BK is lucky if he does.


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah I would maybe switch to sterile saline instead of salt.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

Replies to your postings....
Yes salt rubbed into a wound is cruel! I feel like a fool for packing the wounds with straight salt! However I immediately sort advice, flushed out the salt and dressed the wounds with Betadine Iodine that I got from the pharmacy. The only good thing the salt might have done was combat the bacteria from the cats tooth but admittedly it was crued first aid. 

Vet visit...
We have just arrived home form a long drive out to the vets (I live rurally). BK cuddled me from his cage and a long story made short, he has roughly a 50% chance of survival. A lovely vet gave him penicillin and has given me 3 doses of liquid baytril to inject subcutaneously over next 3 days. I have a gut mobility mixture to give him too. This is isn't about me but I have to be honest and say that after an ehausting 48 hours, hearing the vet say that she thought I was the most dedicated animal lover she had met, made me feel really good. BK would have been dead by now without the round the clock feedings, dressing, re-hydration and cuddles. Enough of that...onto BK...


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, he is lucky to have such a dedicated and loving mommy. He wouldnt still be around without you. 

As for the penicillin, injectible, right? Just checking. Sounds like with the attentive and loving care hehas achance topull through. 

I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

Diagnosis
Bk has a temperature of 40 degrees C, he is sluggish but appears hydrated. He has lost 200grams of weight and the wound to the top back of his head appears deep and is likely the worst of his wounds. They shaved his head so I could keep the area as clean as possible. The bite to his neck is less deep as te cat tooth got mostly the skin flaps. His limp, as I guessed, seems to be caused by him attepmting to claw the soil in a frantic effort to escape the cat...poor baby. I just hate to find myself visualising his ordeal.
Prognosis
With the antibiotics, 2 hourly force feeds and watering, warmth and a quiet recovery area BK 'may' be lucky enough to survive. However this is not the end of it. There is a chance he may have suffered damage to brain tissue and the vet will really take it one step at a time. He is so special, I cannot find the words to tell you how much I adore this little animal.
Well thats it, until Tues, then he goes back for his first of many follow ups. Recovery could take many weeks.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

Excellent idea about letting the pellets get mushy in water, thank you. Have mixed them up with mashed banana. He has a few tiny pieces of pineapple and apple on standby but sadly he cannot actually chew at the moment as he likely has a massive migraine. He is storing food in his mouth and I need to flush it down or fish it out.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 27, 2007)

I have heard to dilute the betadine and make a very weak solution of it. I have read not to use it straight but can't remember where I learned this. 

I really feel bad for you and your bunny..what a terrible thing to happen.

I really hope that he makes it.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 27, 2007)

thankfully I got that bit right, was diluted with sterile water. Hopefully have not caused extra tissue damage to BK.


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Replies to your postings....
> Yes salt rubbed into a wound is cruel! I feel like a fool for packing the wounds with straight salt! However I immediately sort advice, flushed out the salt and dressed the wounds with Betadine Iodine that I got from the pharmacy. The only good thing the salt might have done was combat the bacteria from the cats tooth but admittedly it was crued first aid.



I'm just catching up on this.

I'm wondering if honey could have been used in a situation like this. It has wonderful antibacterial properties.

Watch for signs of shock as well as tending to his wounds.

Is he getting any pain meds?

Sending prayers and good thoughts.

~Jim

ray:

I little off topic....
I got bit by something today, suspect a spider. The only thing I had at hand was some alcohol swabs and some table salt. I cleaned the wound and then used the salt as an astringent to attempt to pull out any toxins. It seems to have worked, but boy did it sting.


~Jim


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Another comment from me. This is another example of why you need a plan of action to deal with an emergency. It's not a question of "if" you are going to have an emergency....it's "when" you have an emergency. And we all know the horror of needing a vet immediately but having to travel a long distance with a sick or injured bunny. I have been guilty of this in my early days and know how quickly I became panicked when something happened. If you ask medical people....either human or animal medicine....there are protocols set up to deal with emergencies...basically triage. It's nothing but a trouble tree to follow. While each emergency is different, a plan will keep you centered on the correct road without the panic. The keys are learning how a rabbit works, learning how a rabbit responds to different issues and coming up with a plan to steady the ship. As I have mentioned to many of you in a PM, a sick bunny is nothing more than a ship on an angry sea. The thing is to "steady the ship". If a ship's captain over corrects, the ship may roll over and sink. Same thing with rabbits. Get back on course. Know what happened and know how to respond to get back on course. Same as the ship's captain, if you over correct....the rabbit may roll over on you and that is not good. Don't panic, don't over react and think "steady as she goes". Plus, the rabbit will sense your panic and react to that too and make things worse. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best....but be prepared.

Randy


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 28, 2007)

Bk has become limp and unresponsive. I am not going to post anything until an outcome has been reached. I will let everyone know if he passes away but from now on, time on my laptop is time away from my minilop!! Thank you and...well not really much else to say except that I still have an eerie sense of hope.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 28, 2007)

Ay Ay Cap'n (hehehe :biggrin2

Seriously, Randy, great idea to have a plan of action. I've got a little "bucket" of bunny supplies in the cabinet that are my first line of defense when something is up. It includes Critical Care, Benebac, syringes, Desitin, cornstarch powder, styptic pen, and some other items I can't think of now.

Anyway, perhaps you would begin a thread where you list some of the must-haves for emergency planning with their uses.

Or is there already a thread like that on RO? :anyone:

(There is so much to read here that I often miss things.)

Thanks, again, Randy for responding to this thread.

And, Lemonaxis, do keep us constantly updated on BK's condition. We're all pulling for him.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 28, 2007)

This is not sounding good....healing vibes going that way.ray:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 28, 2007)

Aw, lemonaxis, I'm so sorry that BK is not doing so well.

I'm desperately hoping he will be ok.

Hang in there and let us know anything if and when you can.

x


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 28, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Bk has become limp and unresponsive. I am not going to post anything until an outcome has been reached. I will let everyone know if he passes away but from now on, time on my laptop is time away from my minilop!! Thank you and...well not really much else to say except that I still have an eerie sense of hope.


Hang in there, little pal. We're praying for you.


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2007)

*Sending prayers and good thoughts. ray:*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Ay Ay Cap'n (hehehe :biggrin2
> 
> Seriously, Randy, great idea to have a plan of action. I've got a little "bucket" of bunny supplies in the cabinet that are my first line of defense when something is up. It includes Critical Care, Benebac, syringes, Desitin, cornstarch powder, styptic pen, and some other items I can't think of now.
> 
> ...




Here's the link to our Reference Library information on First Aid....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12045&amp;forum_id=10

I've got awell stocked kit in the bunnie room and I've got a compartment in the fridge.
A list of phone numbers is taped to the wall by the phone....including 24/7 ER and driving directions (in case I'm not home).

The last thing I want to do is run around wasting time....when I could be calmly thinking of a plan.

~Jim


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, JimD!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope BK will pull through -- My thoughts are with you two. TF


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 28, 2007)

After an emergency vet arrived at my house this morning 2am, he offered to put BK down and said there was very little chance now etc etc. This vet is an aquaintance of mine and lives in my area. Not at all rabbit savvy though.
BK is however alive and its 9am. I held him all night and massaged the capillaries in his ears to control his temperature.
On our way soon back to our normal vet.

As for preparing for emergencies, I also have a little med kit for first aid. In NZ there is very little support for rabbit owners. Most rabbits are hutch bunnies, there are local forums but they are merely attached to other sites.
There is a breeding community but the concept of a house rabbit is not well known.
I too had the number of a rabbit savvy vet on the frigde but she went overseas a few days before the cat attack. I am now relying on an excellent vet, but she is not that experienced with bunnies.
I am sure other NZ bunny owners may choose to back me up when I say that mostly we are on our own, hence the reason I am on an offshore forum. The US and UK have large and supportive rabbit friendly societies. We do not. Largely rabbits are seen as the cute little critters confined to cages, are referred to often as rodents and below average intelligence.


----------



## binkies (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this! I know you are doing everything in your power. It really stinks to not have the appropriate resources to help your baby. I can partially relate to that. This is rural hillbilly type area and rabbits are for hunting here. The local vets can't treat them, so it is a long drive to get to one that can take good care of our babies.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 28, 2007)

I've just noticed this thread and realised you're from the rabbit lovers thread on TM...I didn't know BK was getting worse , I'm so so sorry.

You're doing all you can and you have so much love for him, I bet he really feels it. Right now he's probably feeling like crap and it's hard to know if anything you're doing will cheer him up or not :?.

I can vouch for this!

"I am sure other NZ bunny owners may choose to back me up when I say that mostly we are on our own, hence the reason I am on an offshore forum. The US and UK have large and supportive rabbit friendly societies. We do not. Largely rabbits are seen as the cute little critters confined to cages, are referred to often as rodents and below average intelligence."

It's the reason why I'm here...without rabbitsonline I'd be screwed when it comes to bunnies. I really hate the NZ attitude, where rabbits are seen as little kids pets and something to be swapped and traded when bunny is no longer 'cute'. Most vets looks down their noses at rabbits as just a mindless eating and pooing machine.


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2007)

ray:

We'll be waiting to hear from you after the vet visit.

~Jim


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 28, 2007)

I really hope bk stays strong and pulls through. You are an angel for doing everything you are for him.

ray:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 28, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I really hate the NZ attitude, where rabbits are seen as little kids pets and something to be swapped and traded when bunny is no longer 'cute'. Most vets looks down their noses at rabbits as just a mindless eating and pooing machine.



That is also how rabbits are thought of by a lot of people in the UK, like they are disposable pets that just sit in their cage 24/7 and you feed them once a day. 

I hope BK pulls through, good luck at the vets!


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 28, 2007)

BK is a little hero!!  He has just come back, has had subcutaneous fluids, more pain relief, I shaved around his wounds again, flushed them and fed him some baby food via syringe. What a change, my little man even has a hint of his attitude back, lol.
The vet I see works with me with regards to his health as she is not overly confident in handling him as BK hates to be touched by anyone. I have learnt so much from this incident and from this site. BK walked across the room at the vets and although we are all quite puzzled over his 3 hour "limp and lifeless" state from 12am to 3am this morning, I can only guess he may have needed a super deep sleep to help with the healing. It was downright scary though, so floppy, rolling eyes, limp limbs...

Hello to NZMinilops!
Thank you Moominmoo, JimD, Bunnicula, Sarahsop,Tkbunnies, Angieluv, Ra7751, Haley, Ellisian, Angelnsnuffy, Binkies and anyone I have missed.
The path to BK's recovery is just beginning but I think one small battle has been won.
Would be good if people's attitudes to bunnies were well researched, with an added dose of compassion for these beautiful creatures and time well spent with them before judgement is passed. I have only owned rabbits for a year now so I am a novice of course It helps being a Mum to my new baby, 5months old, my 5 year old and 11 year old because good old fashioned motherly love has its place in the more complex and sophisticated needs of a sick rabbit. Or even a healthy one.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, I'm so pleased BK is picking up and feeling better! 

Well done you and keep up the good work.


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 28, 2007)

You are on a fast learning curve and you are doing a fantastic job. And don't be surprised what that TLC can do. You are giving him a reason to live. Keep it up!

Randy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh lemonaxis, I'm so glad to hear BK is feeling a little better. 

This forum has some truly amazing people on it that give such great advice when asked. 

I will say a prayer for BK for a quick and complete recovery and one for you to keep being strong. You are doing such a wonderful job.

Susan:sickbunny:


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2007)

If I could do a binky I would!!!!

In all manners, you are "one of us"......... and you belong with our herd!!! 

Continuing to send prayers and good thoughts.

BK may have gone into a form of Neurogenic shock from the trauma to his head and neck....possibly affecting his spinal cord. That might explain the diminished motor reflexes.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, what a fighter!

You certainly have a strong bunny on your hands. i'm glad things improved  Keep us updated on the little guy.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 29, 2007)

Have posted a few pics under bunny blogs. If you are interested, my BK is there, although not very good pics of him.
This evening he is resting on a hot water bottle, he loves it and has had 40ml of pureed food and some water and painkillers. The night ahead looks promising but he will need very frequent check ups and re-hydration.


----------



## JimD (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got up. 
You must be getting ready for the night?

Hang in there....BOTH of you.
You've got a lot of people pulling for you!

Keeping you in our thoughts!

....***off to look at the pics now...***

~Jim


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 29, 2007)

:bunnydance:Hooray...a small victory for BK!

Way to go, lemonaxis! Your dedication to his recovery is remarkable. I've had bunnies for less than 5 years, and I feel like a novice, too. You are doing a marvelous job. I am amazed that someone with a 5 month old (along with 2 others) has found the energy needed to persevere with a sick bunny. After this is all settled, you will deserve a rest!

Keep us posted whenever you can. We're all here for you & BK & the rest of your family!:groupparty:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow....I am really happy that BK is doing as well as you are describing. 

I thought for sure when I last read this that he may not make it. 
Keep up the good work (without making your self sick ) and we're allcheering for you here on the other side of the world.

The attitiude about rabbits in New Zealand may be related to the problem that occurred in Australia where rabbits over ran the country destroying the crops. Unfortunately the bacteria creatingmyxamatosis was introduced into the rabbit population thus killing off the population of rabbits but also creating a problem for pet and domestic rabbits in both the UK,Australia and also in some parts of the US.

Even in many part os the US rabbits are given no respect so it is still worthwhile poining a forum like this for friendship, knowledge and support.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 29, 2007)

Luckily my 11year old daughter is an adoring animal lover and a huge help to me. At the vets, she watched the baby for me. At home she has taken turns with BK, syringe feeding him, holding and massaging him and getting his hot water bottles etc. My partner has been on meal duty and my five year old has also been entertaining baby while I am busy. Around the time this ordeal began, my small baby began sleeping through the night from 10pmish to 4am, freeing up those hours, normally spent feeding baby to looking after bunny.
My children are always my priority and thankfully they get so much of my time and attention that experiences like this do not leave them feeling left out because they just chip in and make it a family affair.
My moods have been a little frayed at the edges but mostly been calm and ok.
I have to say though, my house is a tip!!:shock:
I have been to bed with my clothes still on and just continued on the next day!!

Been through a bottle of antibacterial soap as handling bunny to baby and baby to bunny has to be a clean exchange.
I feed baby myself so thankfully no sterilizing bottles, warmers etc etc required and my partner has also been taking her for walks in sling and pram when I need the time to hold BK.
BK is doing well and this morning ate his first solid food, some greens.
Complacency however, is the worst possible action right now as BK is loaded on antibiotics and painkillers so his health and my household are still on red alert.
He has his next vet appt is Tuesday morning as my vet is in surgery on Mondays.

Pics are up on my blog... Thank you JimD for the link.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 29, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> *lemonaxis wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Replies to your postings....
> ...


She alredy has a sick bun now a sticky one...my heart goes out to you. JimD i was not making fum of your post but it gave me a chuckle


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yay, BK!!! It never ceases to amaze me how tough these little ones can be. I know he's not completely out of the woods yet, but it seems like everything is going in the right direction. 

About the limp and lifenesses between 12 and 3am....My mom had a real small terrier and one day when they were out for a walk a very large dog was loose and bit my mom's dog around the head. He didn't break any skin. My mom said the big dog wasn't vicious, it was more likethedogthought Emma was a toy. Anyway...the white's of Emma's eyes turned pure red and she went limp and lifeless for quite a while. Probably not three hours, but at least one hour. We figured it must have been a defense mechanism...like she was playing dead and was also probably in shock. MaybeBK was doing something similar?? Just a thought since it sounds a bit similar.

How did BK get his name?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 30, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Luckily my 11year old daughter is an adoring animal lover and a huge help to me. At the vets, she watched the baby for me. At home she has taken turns with BK, syringe feeding him, holding and massaging him and getting his hot water bottles etc. My partner has been on meal duty and my five year old has also been entertaining baby while I am busy. Around the time this ordeal began, my small baby began sleeping through the night from 10pmish to 4am, freeing up those hours, normally spent feeding baby to looking after bunny.





> You are raising a little veterinarian there . How wonderful that she has the love and understanding to be so helpful.





> My children are always my priority and thankfully they get so much of my time and attention that experiences like this do not leave them feeling left out because they just chip in and make it a family affair.





> That's how it should work...the family sharing in this. Working through challenging situations together can help you all grow closer...and you get to teach your children coping skills with real-life examples. I admire your family!





> My moods have been a little frayed at the edges but mostly been calm and ok.
> I have to say though, my house is a tip!!:shock:
> I have been to bed with my clothes still on and just continued on the next day!!





> Any of us who've hada sick pet (or family member) have been there. But who cares about the house and what you're sleeping in? Housework will be there when everything is back on an even keel. What matters is your little BK and your family...and you are putting those things first.


I am so glad to know BK has been eating. Sounds like he's making improvements little by little. Congratulations! inkbouce:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you Bunnicula! Yep, my eldest daughter did want to be a vet but she knows she coould not cope with the heartache that would go with it.

Here is a pic of BK snuggled up like he has been for days. He does not really want to walk around and has been grunting a lot for cuddles. He settles down when huddled in a hold.This evening I had the terrible duty of picking open his wounds to prevent abcesses forming, flushing them out etc....aaghhh!! horrible job, poor BK. Hope he realises I am not trying to hurt him. Hope he trusts me.
I have some detailed pics of his wounds but do not think RO is the place for this, migth upset some people, and fair enough too.
But here is one of little BK getting snuggled and calmed after having his wounds flushed.












Here are a couple of links to follow ONLY if you have the stomach for open wounds!!
And NO , I do not think it was cruel or thoughtless to take these pics, I am also a photogragher as a small part of my home business and I personally wanted a bunny diary for BK. These pics were also taken and sent to vets to gain insight into BK's treatment.
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/DSCF4163.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/DSCF4168.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/DSCF4169.jpg

Hopefully I will not receive to many objections for posting pics under the infirmary forum, or for posting links. I am new to RO so please let me know if I have over stepped my privileges


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

I've really been routing for BK, and it's great he is still good.

I think taking pictures is actually very sensible on many levels, for your use, to show the vet, if you wanted to take further action with the cat, they would be useful there too.

We have also had some gruesome things posted before, in exactly the way you have. I haven't looked yet because I'm eating, but you have posted a warning, and I think that's fine 

I sure hope after this huge battle he keeps fighting through. He is really special.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

I put my food aside for the minute to look at the pics.

Poor BK really has suffered. It's a testiment to his fight and you, as a family, fighting with him, that he is still with you.

Those injuries are really nasty, but the pictures themselves are not as gruesome as I thought they would be. I can't see a reason not to have the links there.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 30, 2007)

If anyone has looked at the links, note how clear and clean the wounds are. The last thing BK needs now is bacteria build under the skin leading to the ever frightful abcess. An abcess will just send him over the egde I believe as he has so much pain and depression to deal with. 
I have over the last few days discovered as many as 20 or so cat claw scratch marks on BK, around his wounds and everywhere from his hind legs to his face. That @#[email protected]*!! cat really had a go at him, it would seem to me, it just kept trying to get a good grip!! I am still mad at myself, I know this was a freak accident but man, I wish I was there to save him from this. He is only 11 months old and used to such a cushy lifestyle.

I worry he will become distant and nervous through this experience.

Questions:

Is it necessary to open up and flush out shallower wounds as well?
They seem to be healing well and I wonder what the chances are of abcesses forming.

BK does not want his hot water bottle and prefers to lie on cooler surfaces, probably for comfort. Should I really be trying to keep him warm when he has a temperature?
His temperature is 39 degrees.

Got any insight, drop us a line.


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 30, 2007)

Good, I agree the photos are not too bad. 
Just being cautious....


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know about the flushing, but here is my insight on the hot water bottle.

Maybe provide him with it, but also a space where he can lie that is cooler if he wants to, so that he has the choice. In my experience, cool bunnies will know when they want warmth, and if he knows it is there, he will use it when he needs it.

My bucks just had a neuter, and we used a warm, rice filled sock under part of their blankets, but let the the part at room temperature so that they were able to choose what they wanted.

I was going to make a silly joke about dropping a line, but I feel it's inappropriate, so I'll just say, 'I hope this helps'


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 30, 2007)

lol Its okay, once you get to know me better , you will realise I have a very warped sense of humour, will try to keep it under control and also I am kinda hard to offend.

Like today, was telling some half wit at the school about BK. I got strange looks and comments from a small circle of Mums along the lines of..."ohh well, make rabbit soup", "I love a rabbit fur" or my favourite " just put him down, not worth the expletive effort!"
Comments born of ignorance, I hardly flinched as I knew there was little point...can't change the world sometimes.

About that cat, I have a SPCA cage ready for it, a sample of its fur to prove its the one and am just waiting for my opportunity. Its owner is a complete loser, he is hardly ever home, lets it run wild and I have found out through this incident that the cat has killed a chicken and attacked other cats in the neighbourhood, leaving them with horrendous wounds.
I never knew of its exsistence before now as I strictly keep to myself and my property is tucked away.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 30, 2007)

It's good you have a plan for the cat, you need your neighbour hood to be safe. It sounds like it is volatile and could possibly attack people. 

I hope also that the owner gets prosecuted. Hopefully it will make him think twice about owning animals and how to treat them.

Please don't feel guilty about what happened. Like you said, it was a freak accident. Even if it had been your fault, what you have been doing to save him and keep him fighting has far outweighted any bad. Carrying guilt around won't help you, nor BK, just try to focus on the good you are doing, because that is far more important.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2007)

Pictures are just fine. Helps understand what is wrong with him.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 30, 2007)

I've not looked at the pics yet, but I am certain they are fine. Taking them is a great idea. I have done the same both with the purpose of being able to show the vet...and to refer to later to educate myself or others. I think many of us have done that.

You could always post the photos on a separate thread in the infirmary section. Put a link from here to there...and entitle the thread so people are warned that they are "graphic" injury photos.That way members could decide on their own whether or not to read. But the way you've handled it is great, too.

Don't know about flushing the smaller wounds. I would suppose that it wouldn't hurt...especially if any of them are open or raw.

And don't worry about BK's personality changing. It is so obvious he knows he is loved and being helped...look how he is fighting to recover and live. Perhaps he will become fearful of certain things and you might have to change his lifestyle a bit. I can tell from how committed you are to his current care that you'll make the right decisions when that time comes.

Keep up the good work. Give your sweet daughter a big hug for my household and tell her not to give up on that vet career just yet. I have a vet who cries with me when we lose an animal...don't know what I'd do without him. It's comforting to take my animals to someone who loves so much.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## JimD (Jul 30, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Questions:
> 
> Is it necessary to open up and flush out shallower wounds as well?
> They seem to be healing well and I wonder what the chances are of abcesses forming.
> ...





Thanks for updating us!

I would concentrate on the more serious wounds, but still keep checking the minor ones for any signs of infection. Maybe treat them routinely with a bit of Neosporin. The initial cleaning was the most important factor.

How long did the vet suggest opening and flushing the wounds?

Normal temp for rabbits is 101F - 103F.....39C converts to 102.2F, so he really not running a fever. A very good sign!!!

Here's C to F conversion table:
http://www.sensorsone.co.uk/temperature-units-conversion.html

Keeping in mind that I'm no vet.....
Infection is a concern, but I'm not sure if abscessing would be.
As long as he was healthy and his immune system wasn't compromised prior to the injury, I would think the the first-aid treatments and antibiotics would be sufficient to ward off infection.



~Jim

PS: As for that cat ..:X... I'll keepmy opinion in rein, rather than risk my reputation as an animal lover.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2007)

woahhhhhhhh looking at those pictures sent cold shivers down my spine... BK is one lucky boy... you've taken very very good care of him... that cat was in serious attack mode... :grumpy:
fingers, toes... everything crossed that he keeps improving, you're doing such a wonderful job


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, the poor baby suffering those wounds!  Hope he continues to heal, give him a little kiss from me.


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2007)

How's BK doing?

How are YOU doing?

~Jim


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 31, 2007)

Well been back to the vet today.
Will be on my own for next week with him at home as vet has given me all the penicillin, baytril, painkillers etc that I will need for him. All sub-q applications.

Good news:
The hole at top back of his head is healing extremely well and no longer needs to be opened and flushed. It has sealed over with no sign of bacteria build up. 

All his more minor scratches and little holes have all happily healed well.

His limp has gone.

He is perky and eating okayish and is hydrated well.

Bad news:
The nasty hole on his neck is very very deep indeed, when flushed today, it held a full 7ml of fluid!!! He is so lucky the bite was not closer to his main veins and arteries in the region. Vet said it looked much like the cat had dragged BK for some time before releasing him and tried to get a hold on his neck for the jugular grip. Of course. This hole is very scary for me as now needs to be flushed 3 to 4 times a day. No scabbing allowed and will take up to 2 months to heal.

Thank you for asking JimD, very sweet of you. I am okay. Have had my tears but these could be because of a combination of issues rather than this incident alone. Sleep deprivation and a tiny baby with serious colic  has taken its toll. My older 2 childern are with their dad for next 2 days so can focus on just the 2 babies

If you have looked at my thread under bunny blogs you will have seen my huge ginger tom. Well he is Henry and he weighs 11 kg to BK's 2kg! Today BK was back on form, he wildly chased poor Henry off the couch and so the battle resumes!! lol.

BK really hates Henry.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear BK's doing well. :bunnyheartIt sounds really scary. I must say that BK is a very lucky bunny to have a mommy that cares that much about him.:goodjobI know lots of people if in your situation would have given up and killed him. We're allhopeing every thing turns outfine!!:groupI'm sure it will).

Keep us posted,

-TK


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 31, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Bad news:
> The nasty hole on his neck is very very deep indeed, when flushed today, it held a full 7ml of fluid!!! He is so lucky the bite was not closer to his main veins and arteries in the region. Vet said it looked much like the cat had dragged BK for some time before releasing him and tried to get a hold on his neck for the jugular grip. Of course. This hole is very scary for me as now needs to be flushed 3 to 4 times a day. No scabbing allowed and will take up to 2 months to heal.



2 months can seem like a long time, but you can do it. Be prepared that the flushing may get a little tougher as BK regains strength and feels better. (As Stewart's neck incision healed I still had to do the rinsing...and he became more impatient with it...but we persevered and you will, too.)

Try to get a little rest while the 2 children are away...nap when the baby sleeps (if that happens :?).

We're all thinking of you!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

Im so glad to hear little BK is hanging in there. He must be a very strong little guy. 

Re: your concern about abscesses forming in the infected area, is he on injections of PenG or Bicillin? If so, this should help ward off those nasty abscesses, although its no guarantee. Are you giving the shots SubQ and how often? (Sorry if you mentioned this before). I know my vet told me to give PenG once a week and that was wrong, its every day (or Bicillin is every other day).

Hopefully youre giving those injections, that should help the healing. Hes so lucky to have you. Bless you for doing so much for him.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2007)

Really glad that he is doing well


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 31, 2007)

There are many meds not available here for bunnies, either its that or vets are unsure of dosage! The vast majority of vets in New Zealand are novices at treating rabbits.
Prices and prescriptions vary a lot from vet to vet.
For example I rung up 20 or so vets for advice on BK's treatment.
I had advice such as:

He does not need penicillin, baytril alone should be fine.
Flush the wounds with salt!
SubQ is too much of an ordeal for a rabbit in his state
Have him put down, its the best thing to do.
Your treatment will cost up to $1000!!!!
We do not treat rabbits, sorry.
The wound will heal over fine by itself, just leave it.

I have settled into this routine:
SubQ baytril once a day
SubQ penicillin every 3 days
Flush wound 3 times a day as already there is some yellow fuids leaking from it
Feed him via syringe if needed
Rehydrate him every 3 hours if I see he has not touched his water
Metacam as needed although using this minimally
SubQ fluid/electrolytes if needed

No other painkillers have been available without insane cost.

So far have paid only $150 for all vet appointments AND medication. My vet is compassionate, admits to short comings, phones around for best advice, is in touch with BK's needs and respects my decision to try save his life. She also knows I am on a budget and genuinely can not afford hundreds of dollars. In return for her generosity I will be re-designing her business card for her...lol

As you can see I seriously had to hunt down this vet

BK came with his name, I think its such a cool name. I got him from a lady who could no longer have him around as he chewed everything and their landlord would not have him either.

Bk doing well today, a bit skitish and nervy but looking for cuddles all the time so thats good. He is nudging my foot right now and licking me, so cute. Lovely soft blue bun, so affectionate.
I feel kinda silly but am so tempted to post under the Bunny Chat forum as BK seriously thinks his Mum has lost the plot sometimes.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> He does not need penicillin, baytril alone should be fine.
> Flush the wounds with salt!
> SubQ is too much of an ordeal for a rabbit in his state
> Have him put down, its the best thing to do.
> ...




It makes me sad that so many vets feel this way, I know both the ones in my town are like this. 

I'm so glad BK is feeling better, keep up the good work!


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I've been keeping an eye on this thread to see how he's doing. Keep up the good work! Wow, having a colicy baby along with this is certainlya stressor. Go, BK!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2007)

You are doing an awesome job with BK!!!!!

Baby asprin can be use for pain.
I'll have to search out the dosage info.... unless someone else knows off hand??

I had our Chippy in to the vet recently and she prescribed Ketoprofen (in syrup) for pain. Aweeks dosingcost me $20.
Chippy made a very quick (almost uncanny) recovery and I didn't need to use all of it. I've got 5 days of it left. If there were a (legal) way to get it to you I would.



Maybethere'sa way we can get a mentoring program set up for this kind of situation? 
A few very rabbit savvy vets that would be willing to devote some time in serious cases?
Maybe like a "E-mail the Experts" type of vet=to-vet network?

My vet reminds me of yours...except for the money thing (she works for a chain store type setup Banfield/Petsmart). She pulls out the books and make calls to get the best info. She LOVES my bunnies.

Oh yeah...one more thing...

***said in a neener-neener voice***
*"**BK came with his name, I think its such a cool name."*

Is this teasing or what??

*WHAT DOES "BK" STAND FOR !!??:?*

~Jim
Nose-rubs and a *BIG* hug for BK.
Someone needs to buy you a day at the spa when this is all over!!!
:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2007)

lemonaxis,


You have a PM.


~Jim


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, I did'nt know you could use baby asprin, is there any other pain relief you can use? Just storing it in my little head for future reference!


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 1, 2007)

BK does not stand for anything, its just BK (beekay) lol 

Although feel free to have a bit of fun...

I like:

Bunny King :dude:

Be Kind (to bunnies of course!!) lol :bunnydance:

B@#%!! Kat (da one that got me) My mummy says she's on death row. 

Better Katch! (I throw my toys around)

Bums Klean ( lol my Mum washes me every day)

Big Kisses ( I have a foot fetish, my Mum's feet smell funny)


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 1, 2007)

Be Kwik !!
Sometimes I am eating or playing and then I dash madly across to my litter box, sometimes I don't make it and I get so embarassed I have to hide behind the couch for an hour or so until the laughing stops. Rude Mum!!

Bun Klose
This is a special crawl I do when at the vets and they are trying to take my temperature. It has the vet and my Mum in stitches. Sometimes, rfol, it takes them 20mins to try take my temperature. Well how would you like it??:bunnydance:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought of a really good one with him being male, but I can't post it on the forum!


----------



## Flashy (Aug 1, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> I thought of a really good one with him being male, but I can't post it on the forum!


lol. Not hard to guess what that is then.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

:biggrin2:Hehe


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2007)

haha we call the fast food chain Burger King, "BK" so thats what I think of. Now Im hungry.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 1, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> haha we call the fast food chain Burger King, "BK" so thats what I think of. Now Im hungry.



Me too!

Unfortunately that nasty cat was trying to make fast food out of a sweet bunny. :grumpy:


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 1, 2007)

A little word of caution about aspirin. It's oneof those drugs that are like Jeckyl and Hyde. Not all situations are appropriate for aspirin use. Remember that aspirin is a blood thinner. It seriously affects the clotting action. So it should not be used to treat pain from invasive incidents....like bites, cuts or prior to or after surgery. In other words, if the bun has something that is causing bleeding, aspirin may not be the best treatment. Also keep in mind that contusions (bruises) are also bleeding under the skin.

GI pain is another time I would avoid aspirin. Think of many reports of people suffering from ulcers from aspirin use. And the climate in a rabbit's gut is much more acidic than a human. Gastric ulcers can form easily during a stasis or other GI event. The stomach lining in a rabbit is quite thin. Bad things can happen.

If I were to use aspirin, it would be for something like a muscle strain or something like that....it would have to be a situation where there was no possibility of bleeding. Just a thought for everyone to ponder.

Randy


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Randy.

That makes perfect sense.
And that's why we value your input!!

~Jim


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 2, 2007)

BK is doing ok. Today I was horrified to find a hidden little hole on his chest but thankfully it has healed well and looked shallow too. The 20 or so scratch marks are almost completely healed. I have more pics if anyone wants to see them. Just the big hole on his neck left now to flush out 3 times a day. There has been fluid build up underneath it and this is of concern. Hopefully the antibiotics will be working a bit of magic for us.

BK is eating well now and no more syringe feeding. He is also well hydrated and overall, I am starting to feel very positive about a full recovery. Only time will tell and of course I will only really begin to rejoice when his neck wound is healed over.

Thank you again to all members, admin and mods. I feel like I have had a few friends to talk to when the dark times seem to drag on hour by hour. 

I will keep in touch, will routinely add to my bunny blog and let you know when BK is back to full health.

When he is well ( I still can't believe it myself  I would like to get a little doe friend for him. He has been through so much. Maybe in about 6 months to a years time.

Very proud of BK.
Way to go little rabbit


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 2, 2007)

Just finished reading this thread for the first time from beginning to end and let me say that you and BK are my HEROES!!! :highfive:

[align=center]*Rock on BK* *!*[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]-Beth[/align]


----------



## ellissian (Aug 4, 2007)

How is BK doing?


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 4, 2007)

BK OK 

He dreads the flushing of his neck hole and its sad to see him try run away from me when its time to flush out all the bacteria build up. Man, I tell you !!!!! I simply cannot believe how large it is and how deep it is!!!!!!!! The wound spreads over the size of a large coin and its alarming to think of an abcess building up as it would be huge. 
Vet said the hole is barely 2 millimetres from major arteries and veins. 

He is eating well and is finally off syringe feeding.

He is very depressed though, ignores his toys and "mooches" a lot.
I cuddle him lots just so he knows that when I touch him, its not always to hurt him.

Not sure what to do about his general unhappiness.

He hasn't shown much interest in anything, sleeps a lot and just lays around. Quite unlike himself. But he is sick so will have to be patient.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 4, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> BK OK
> 
> He dreads the flushing of his neck hole and its sad to see him try run away from me when its time to flush out all the bacteria build up.





> Stewart was like that when he had his neck surgery that I had to flush. The better he felt, the more he fought me. I thought for sure he would hate me forever...but I also knew that I HAD to do it for him to live.





> He is very depressed though, ignores his toys and "mooches" a lot.
> I cuddle him lots just so he knows that when I touch him, its not always to hurt him.
> 
> Not sure what to do about his general unhappiness.
> ...





> That isn't really unusual behavior fora sick animal (or person). I takes time to get back to yourself. He may feel better (evidenced by the fact that he eats and fights your cleaning his wound), but I am certain he doesn't feel his very best. That will take time. I would think that the "unhappiness" is based on his physical state along with the fact that he went through some real mental trauma. If the vet was right, that cat was downright brutal to him. I know I would struggle to "come back" after a vicious attack, and I've got to believe that animals react similarly to us in those circumstances.





> Give BK time and love...just like you've been doing. He needs your affection and understanding all the more with what he's been through. You've been doing a marvelous job with him. Hang tough and remember that you've got friends on the forum who are here for you.





> -Mary Ellen


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2007)

It's great to know BK is still fighting 

Instead of thinking of him as moping, try to think of him as putting all his energy into getting better as opposed to wasting energy running around and playing.

He's probably pretty much like a baby atthe moment, because he probably needs to sleep a lot to help his body recover. With rabbits it doesn't always look like they are sleeping because their third eyelid allows them to sleep but with their eyes open.

Hang in there, you're all doing brilliantly.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2007)

Much love to you and BK! :kiss:


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 4, 2007)

You know that makes perfect sense, animals are of course much like their human counterparts and I know that I have taken a long time in the past to recover from serious hurt.

Thank you Moominmoo and Mary Ellen. Sometimes an objective view is far better as when one is stuck in the situation, its harder to see the big picture.

BK is a lovely little man but the more I think about it, as much as would love another bun, I feel I just could not handle it if anything like this happened again.

I could never have a rabbit free house though
When I was very little (around 4 or 5) I got my first rabbit. I accidently smothered the poor little thing on the first day I got it by wrapping it under the covers in my bed. I thought the bunny was cold. I was horrified and traumatised. My parents were furious. I never got another rabbit until year ago.

That rabbit was Lila, she died of no specific causes, then Jane who died of a huge abcess on her wind pipe. I had her put down after a brave struggle by bothof us as she was starting to have trouble breathing and eating!!! So I suppose you could say that I am heartbroken.There are pictures of these beautiful bridge bunnies in my bunny blog.

So BK HAD TO BE A SUCCESS story!!! I don't blame myself for their deaths but I sure think about it a lot. They are both buried in my garden. I absolutely love rabbits. They are sweet, humble and unassuming little creatures, dependent on our care for their needs.

I love my BK


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your losses of your previous bunnies. It must have been very difficult for you to lose your first bunny so young and in such a traumatic way. But you can't blame yourself. You were a child and couldn't have known what you were doing would result the way it did.

My Nanna used to tell the story of how my uncle wrapped his goldfish in a rag and placed them on the radiator because he thought they looked cold in the water. She found them when cleaning...and it was way too late. But he was doingwhat he thought was the kindest thing.

I am so glad that BK has you to love him. I think that is what is really pulling him through. Hang in there and give him some extra snuggles and kisses from me.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm soooooo glad to hear the good news!!!! It's great that BK is recovering. I have no idea what you could do to cheer him up. Mabey given him lotts of his most favorit treats.
Here's a big hug and a snuggle from me... 

:groupparty::hug2::hug:


Thinking aboutall of you,

-TK


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2007)

How's BK doing?

~Jim


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 7, 2007)

Poor lil guy. I am happy he is doing okay and that he has you to look after him.


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 7, 2007)

Bk is doing very well overall!! :dude:
He is still quite depressed but at least now, I can cheer him up with a few things. I have been putting him outside in a cage over the top of delicious grasses and other yummy greens. He loves being outside and I think being stuck inside all day was getting to him.

His neck wound is now holding about 2 to 3ml of fliud so there has been a big change. It is extremely important that the hole heals from the inside out and not the other way around so I have had to continually take the outer "scab" off ( a bit yuck) and flush it. Saw vet this morning and she is very happy with his progress 

Will be on antibiotics for another 10days and assess from there.
He has put the lost weight back on and is almost back to himself. For a rabbit, his recovery has been amazingly fast. It was 2 weeks today that he got attacked.


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so happy to hear he's still doing alright. You are amazing for everything you've done for him.


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to tell everyone on RO, and if I had a loud speaker that could travel across the world, I would scream into it...

BK is BETTER!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

He had his second to last vet appointment this morning. Vet said, his recovery has been remarkable, he is so much back to his old self and has even more personality and attitude now.
He will not go outside on his own again so he seems to have made up for that by really enjoying indoor play and just eating all the time now.
He eats for hours a day, its so good to see.
Going to go buy him a couple of shiny new toys when I can.

Its weird though because I feel so bad for Jack, gave BK extra cuddles and he knows tears well, so he fell asleep on my lap last night.

I am going to post up some pics soon under his bunny blog. I feel irrationally happy for BK and devastated for Jack, I could not lose my BK. He kinda likes to look after me

Thank you to everyone who helped me here on RO, have met some really lovely people.
So glad I found RO.
I have tons of stuff to post soon.

Thank you
Lisa


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish you had a loud speaker to scream it into! This is fantastic news! I really admire you for all you did for him, it's really amazing. You did a wonderful job! Pat yourself on the back. Now, I'd like some pics when you get the chance.


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 13, 2007)

That's GREAT news!! I'm so glad he's doing so much better 

I think I must have missed something though, who is Jack??


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry was emotional at the time I wrote that, Black Jack is NZMinilops bridge bunny and I was reading about him yesterday and just can't get him off my mind.

You can read about him under her postings "Rainbow Bunnies"


----------



## polly (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah so happy for you and BK what abrill bunny mum you areinkbouce:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so so happy for you and BK!

inkelepht::highfive:inkbouce::hug::bunnydance:

I'm so sorry I didn't keep posting in this thread, I guess I prefer to read and then sometimes don't think that people would like it if I posted as well :headsmack

You're so sweet saying that about Jack, I got some tears when I read that. :hug1 You're one of the nicest people on here I think!

I'm so glad BK is so much better. I'd love to meet him one day :toast:


----------

